# Are Kumho ECSTA AST Tire good?



## montece0000 (Feb 8, 2008)

*good stretch tires??..*

Are Kumho ECSTA AST , Falken 512, or Hankook Ventus good tires to stretch?......I'm trying to buy new tires but I'm stuck on which ones to get...any advice...


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: good stretch tires??.. (montece0000)*

alot of people stretch 512/912's
the hankooks i had i didnt stretch but dont think theyd work that well with their stiffer sidewalls but not sure.


----------

